# Opinions on the 6.5 Diesel



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

Just looking for some opinions of the 6.5 diesel


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Got 3 of em. Would like it if they had more power for hauling trailer. Mine are a 96 99 and 2000 in 3500 HD duallys.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I had one

Got about 25 mpg

But Couldnt get out of its own way


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Lots of trouble with the 6.5TD I had. Kept blowing FSDs. They're about a $2,000 fix, but you can get an aftermarket FSD that is an improvement and you can install yourself. For more about the problems of the 6.5 (it's common) go to dieselpage.com


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

Does a 3/4 GMC with a 6.5 with around 80,000 miles and a 8 ft plow sound like a good deall to you for $2500 becuase my gut says buy it but i really dont know how many problems i can run into down the road


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

cretebaby;743458 said:


> I had one
> 
> Got about 25 mpg
> 
> But Couldnt get out of its own way


They don't compare to todays diesels, but I'll bet yours had an issue. Mine moves out pretty good. Again, not a powerhouse, but it's way faster than my last one that needed glow plugs, etc... True about the milage, they're great on fuel.



Mick;743496 said:


> Lots of trouble with the 6.5TD I had. *Kept blowing FSDs*. They're about a $2,000 fix, but you can get an aftermarket FSD that is an improvement and you can install yourself. For more about the problems of the 6.5 (it's common) go to dieselpage.com


Wow. You mean PMD's (pump mounted driver) for one, an FSD is the relocated, cooled replacement. PMD's cost about $279, a cable and cooler (fsd) are about $60. You're referring to the entire injector pump costing $2k and 95% of the time it's only the PMD. They overheat under the engine cover. When you replaced yours the first time you should have either removed the cover as most do or get a relocated FSD.



Fordtruckman88;743512 said:


> Does a 3/4 GMC with a 6.5 with around 80,000 miles and a 8 ft plow sound like a good deall to you for $2500 becuase my gut says buy it but i really dont know how many problems i can run into down the road


Smokin deal. If it was around here, I'd buy 5 of them.

80k is nothing. 200-250k, glow plugs, injectors, head gaskets, etc. The bottom ends are good for 3-400k or more IMHO-if treated right.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

got-h2o;743542 said:


> Wow. You mean PMD's (pump mounted driver) for one, an FSD is the relocated, cooled replacement. PMD's cost about $279, a cable and cooler (fsd) are about $60. You're referring to the entire injector pump costing $2k and 95% of the time it's only the PMD. They overheat under the engine cover. When you replaced yours the first time you should have either removed the cover as most do or get a relocated FSD.


First two were replaced under warranty, so they did them "by the book". Last one - I paid for, so it was the aftermarket which you mentioned. Left the old one where it was and relocated the new one with the heat shield to the top of the intake manifold. Immediately sold it (and disclosed the problem/modification to the buyer).


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one in my Hummer H1, It is a known issue that 6.5L Blocks prior to 2000 have serious issues with cracks between cylinder 7 & 8, Mine had to be replaced, many times they will do this even after the warranty period


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine runs great... Not caomparable to a new diesel. For $ 2500 i'd snag it... I will tell you I burn half the fuel while plowing than the 350's...


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

stay away from it unless you get it cheep cheep and can work on it yourself.i run a diesel shop and fix these things non stop. a quick list,oil cooler lines,head gaskets,cracked heads,cracked blocks in the main bearing area causing loss of oil pressure,oil pressure switch that runs lift pump,injector pumps,fsd modules non stop,lower crank pulleys,vac pumps,turbos,glow plugs,turbo side exhaust manifold bolt breakage,this is my list of most common repairs not in any order,this is without doubt the weakest (but lightest) of all the light duty diesels. regarding fsd remote cooling plate kits made by various manufacturers they dont work,ive installed about 50 of them and have experienced many more repeat failures of the fsd as opposed to pump mounted fsd.the only redeeming feature of the cooler plate is you can change the fsd in minutes as opposed to hours,that being said i never use them anymore,i mount them to the pump like it came from the factory and have better luck with them.ive also used those cheap replacement engines as seen on the internet with more bad result than good.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

damian;744596 said:


> stay away from it unless you get it cheep cheep and can work on it yourself.i run a diesel shop and fix these things non stop. a quick list,oil cooler lines,head gaskets,cracked heads,cracked blocks in the main bearing area causing loss of oil pressure,oil pressure switch that runs lift pump,injector pumps,fsd modules non stop,lower crank pulleys,vac pumps,turbos,glow plugs,turbo side exhaust manifold bolt breakage,this is my list of most common repairs not in any order,this is without doubt the weakest (but lightest) of all the light duty diesels. regarding fsd remote cooling plate kits made by various manufacturers they dont work,ive installed about 50 of them and have experienced many more repeat failures of the fsd as opposed to pump mounted fsd.the only redeeming feature of the cooler plate is you can change the fsd in minutes as opposed to hours,that being said i never use them anymore,i mount them to the pump like it came from the factory and have better luck with them.ive also used those cheap replacement engines as seen on the internet with more bad result than good.


No offense, but if you installed 50 of them and it still takes you hours to replace, then you're right......the 6.5 isn't for you!! It's right on top of the engine! All of the other stuff you listed isn't common and does not happen to every one out there.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

got-h2o;744677 said:


> No offense, but if you installed 50 of them and it still takes you hours to replace, then you're right......the 6.5 isn't for you!! It's right on top of the engine! All of the other stuff you listed isn't common and does not happen to every one out there.


Got h2o, it is hardlt worth arguing this topic as so many people have misdiagnosis from the dealer that everyone thinks they are awful. A lot of them just needed a PMD. Until you have one and run it like a rented mule, people wont get it. Definitely not winning any races with a load of salt and a plow, but slow and steady wins usually. Plus they are great on fuel.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dieseld;744876 said:


> Got h2o, it is hardlt worth arguing this topic as so many people have misdiagnosis from the dealer that everyone thinks they are awful. A lot of them just needed a PMD. Until you have one and run it like a rented mule, people wont get it. Definitely not winning any races with a load of salt and a plow, but slow and steady wins usually. Plus they are great on fuel.


Well put..............it's kindof like the mighty Dmax. Everyone braggs up the other brands so much, you'd never know Duramax was even an option around here (Plowsite). It's a losing battle to even stick up for one. Ignorance, my friend.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

could i be the only shop around that has had many repeat fsd failures with the cooling plate kit installed? by the way got h2o,it takes minutes to install the kit,it takes hours to replace the module on the pump,have you ever done it?and finally ,why would a shop promote or down any brand based on "feelings" we see all the popular makes and models both in fleet and private owner situations i can tell you that the most troublesome units are 6.5gm and 6.0ford fact.sure,some guys have good luck with both,alot dont.no cheap fixes on any.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Damian, your point is exactly why I just got contributing to this thread. Some people are sold on one type or another and simply don't want to hear anything contrary. It goes so far that they need to distort your words in order to provide some substantiation for their own (as is common in politics).


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I had a 1994 6.5 1-ton Dually a few years back nothing but problems and no power at all! I would never buy another one but thats just me, it got the nickname of the sh#@ 5 diesel from my guys. I only has 115,000 on it when I sold it.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

If your going to bother to relocate the FSD do it outside the engine compartment. The kit that mounts it to the intake is worthless.
I had mine on the pump for 120,000 miles until it gave me any issues. I bought a kit from Heath Diesel that mounts it behind the front bumper and has a 7 year warranty on it. 
Damian, what shop do you run?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

hi joe d,i run damian diesel in avon ma,ive seen the remote fsd kit that mounts under the bumper,i dont have experience with it or the intake mounted ones,but they seem like a better way to go.the problem at my shop is,the customers that have a 6.5 has it in an old truck as it has been out of production for a while,these guys have a hard time justifying expensive repairs or expensive kits,and we all know there are not many cheap fixes on these units, this puts many 6.5 owners in a pickle when they break,do you spend more than the thing is worth,or do you cut and run.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I drove a 6.5 as a company truck when I was in high school. I thought it was pretty cool and it ran great for the couple years I was at that job. And the diesel mechanics there beat the crap out of it and it took it. 

Also, it sounds like a great deal considering you are getting a plow with it. Unless the plow is a total piece of crap you can't even use.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

damian;746122 said:


> hi joe d,i run damian diesel in avon ma,ive seen the remote fsd kit that mounts under the bumper,i dont have experience with it or the intake mounted ones,but they seem like a better way to go.the problem at my shop is,the customers that have a 6.5 has it in an old truck as it has been out of production for a while,these guys have a hard time justifying expensive repairs or expensive kits,and we all know there are not many cheap fixes on these units, this puts many 6.5 owners in a pickle when they break,do you spend more than the thing is worth,or do you cut and run.


I look at the 6.5 as it is a cheap truck to own and operate if you can do your own wrenching. I worked my truck since 98 when I bought it new and at this point owes me nothing. Now it's a toy I mess around with. But your right at what point do you stop pouring money into a old truck. If my motor goes south, it will be replaced with a nice 12v cummins and 6spd trans.
Next time you need a remote mount kit try the Heath Diesel setup. The warranty alone is worth it, 7 years.


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

i had a 1996 2500 the thing plowed like a champ and loved to pull my toys around(didn't like passing though) boght it with 200k km on it and ran it to about 650k km when it got wrecked in an accident... replaced injector pump once in that time and replaced the alternator other then that never had a problem other then ur wear and tear parts. loved that truck and would pick up another one in a second if the price was right


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

hell, i new a girl who could beat half the boys at arm wrestling,and a guy who loves edsels,and a mechanic that thinks toyotas are junk,and a black kid who became president of the usa,listen guys,statistically results will variey on practically everything.on the outer fringes of a bell curve you will get the occasional result-its in the middle that tells the story.please, im sorry if i offended any 6.5 owners that have actually had good luck with their engines.large fleets like ups research the hell out of these issues,see what they like to run.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

damian;747699 said:


> hell, i new a girl who could beat half the boys at arm wrestling,and a guy who loves edsels,and a mechanic that thinks toyotas are junk,and a black kid who became president of the usa,listen guys,statistically results will variey on practically everything.on the outer fringes of a bell curve you will get the occasional result-its in the middle that tells the story.please, im sorry if i offended any 6.5 owners that have actually had good luck with their engines.*large fleets like ups research the hell out of these issues,see what they like to run*.


How about the United States Military?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

OF COURSE,ALL MILITARY CONTRACTS ALWAYS GO TO THE BEST PRODUCT AND MOST DESERVING DESIGNS,NOT THE LOWEST BIDDER, OR BIGGEST LOBBY.WHAT KIND OF LIFE DO YOU YOU THINK THEY GET OUT OF A 6.5 IN A HUMVEE? ASK THE GUYS AT INTERNATIONAL DIESEL(the cheep 6.5 engines on the internet on long island ny) THEY DO WELL SELLING REPACEMENTS TO THEM.ONE MORE TIME GUYS, I HAVE REPLACED MORE 6.5S THAN ANY OTHER LIGHT DIESEL BY FAR,FACT, PERIOD. DID 4 FOR FRITO LAY AT ONE DC ALONE THIS PAST YEAR. CANT COUNT THE 6.2S IVE REPLACED .THIS BANTER IS MORE FUN THAN TALKING TRASH INTO THE CB AND STIRRING UP THE TRUCKERS.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Enough already, please.


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

I pull a 16 ft. enclosed trailer all summer loaded with lawn care equipment and plow snow and carry salt all winter long and mine has been VERY reliable. I also four wheel with my Jeep friends and occasionally wind up towing one of them out of the woods. I look at all things mechanical as to how much PM is done always equates to how long it will last and is the operator a user or abuser. Keith


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dieseld;748856 said:


> Enough already, please.


Lol, come on let him keep going, he has an answer for everything! He used all caps, he must be pissed if he's yelling so much! 

Funny stuff.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

what can I do to get more horsepower out of my 6,5????????????????????


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

we still have 5 6.5's left and once you get used to a few issues to be aware of they work out great. the pmd/fsd goes even after being replaced after a couple years. glow plugs and injectors occassionally need to be replaced. they aren't real excited about starting below 10 degrees. that's about it.

for more power:
3.5" or 4" exhaust.
reprogram the ecm to 2000 3500hd specs (can be done with VIN from a 3500hd from the internet and a tech2) or have Westers program yours and send it back. 
adjust the timing on the injection pump to around -1.94. 
make sure you have a free-flowing intake (97-up box or aftermarket)
make sure you have 97 up dual termostats

my tahoe makes about 220hp at the rear wheels....fairly close to an early duramax (around 230-5hp at the rear wheels) with Westers ecm and Kennedy 3.5" exhaust and S&S intake. runs great, sounds great, very dependable too. 

also, Pepsi Co still runs them for their fleet.....

peace


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

Augerandblade, www.kennedydiesel.com www.heathdiesel.com www.ssdieselsupply.com All have products to make more power for your 6.5!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks alot Matt and Magnum


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

Augerandblade, your always welcome! I enjoy blogging with people who are willing to take the time and help others out and share the knowledge.


----------

